

Asmyco: Each iOS Device Has Downloaded More Than 60 Apps - vladocar
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/16/asmyco-each-ios-device-has-downloaded-more-than-60-apps/

======
spicerunner
Downloading is easy. We need metrics for active use.

